# Cat avoiding bedroom.



## ochojna (Jan 23, 2005)

Hello,
Recently our cat underwent a change in personality which lasted a few days. He became very listless and hardly interacted with us. Our vet agreed that he was lethargic but could find nothing wrong. He has gradually improved but we have noticed that he absolutely will not enter our bedroom. He used to spend most of the day in there. On several occasions I have tried to pick him up and carry him in but he struggles hard and bolts (this is not in his nature normally). We can think of no changes we have made in the room and cannot identify anything that has frightened him. Any ideas?


----------



## kristen98 (Feb 2, 2005)

I am just speculating, but am only speaking from my experiences. You didn't say what age your cat was, but your picture indicates that you have kittens. How old is the cat who is acting strange, and are they spayed or neutered? My kitten is going on 8 months old and still is not spayed (LONG and annoying story as to why shes not spayed yet). She went through this weeklong phase maybe a couple months ago where her behavior changed for a week long period. She was on the aggressive side where she would just "snap" and she didn't want to be held at all, would run away from me, and had a "leave me alone" attitude and slept a lot. I didn't think that maybe she was in heat until later on. She didn't show the typical signs like rolling around on the floor and incessant meowing. But when I went to the vet for her to get her initial exam before the spay (which is scheduled in a couple weeks) the vet told me that it looks like she has been in heat because her vulva was enlarged. That is when I realized that maybe her weird behavior that one week was due to her being in heat. 


I'm not saying that your cat was definitely in heat, but I just thought I would share my experience with you since the vet saw nothing wrong in the tests. It could be a possibility if your cat is around 6 months old and if it is not spayed or neutered.

Otherwise, maybe your cat got hurt in the bedroom, or some traumatic experience happened in there that you don't know about.


----------



## ochojna (Jan 23, 2005)

Thanks for your reply. Our cat is a neutered male who we rescued from a shelter in Novenber. Our vet estimates his age at seven to ten years. I expect that he has had a fright in there. Hopefully he will venture back in at some point.


----------



## SammyO (Nov 27, 2004)

ochojna said:


> I expect that he has had a fright in there. Hopefully he will venture back in at some point.


I would agree. My situation is different but our newest cat Sully stays in our computer room. He sometimes ventures into our bedroom but rarely. Our 2 other cats are scared to go in our bedroom now. They smell his scent and get freaked out. Possibly your kitty hurt himself in there? Got bit by a bug? or maybe he just saw a ghost! 8O I wouldn't worry too much, cats get over things pretty quick.


----------

